# Video Surveillance et caméra Mac OS X



## pphilippe (12 Avril 2013)

Bonjour
Je cherche depuis bien longtemps une solution de video surveillance ouverte, non exclusive a une marque (Logitech, MyFOx, ...).
Je veux pouvoir choisir mes cameras, ma centrale, ... et modifier l installation.

Les seuls topics trouvés ont plus de 12 mois et sont hors sujet.

Il est hors de question de paramétrer sous IE et DirectX et WIndows machin ou Consors non OsX.

Soit un systeme sur Mac OSX natif soit centrale autonome.

Dans ce cadre et pour commencer par un des équipements, la camera AVN812 chez AVTECH (http://www.avtech.com.tw/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=73) me parait tres intéressante : PUSH VIDEO, compatibilité avec IPHONE, wifi n, ouverte sur les centrales du marché les plus courantes, mais...
En lisant les documentations relatives a celle ci, l'emploi des horreurs susnommées de Microsoft parait être indispensable. (Windows, IE, Active machin, ...).
L un d entre vous peut il infirmer?

Toute reflexion sur le sujet est la bienvenue.


----------



## drs (12 Avril 2013)

A priori, la caméra sait faire: H.264, MJPEG, MPEG4.

A partir de là, tu peux récupérer le flux depuis n'importe quel soft

Ensuite, au niveau soft, tu as SecuritySpy qui est très bien.


----------



## pphilippe (14 Avril 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse DRS.

Je n'ai aucun soucis avec les formats comme tu le dis justement.

Non, mon soucis n'est pas là.
Par experience j'ai deja testé des caméra de surveillance s-dont les formats de sortie étaient corrects mais... le logiciel ou l'interface de gestion m obligeait à utiliser un PC sous Windows (ni SecuritySpy, ni Evocam n'y ont rien fait...) et j'ai peur que ce soit le cas egalement dans ce cas precis.

Il est dit que DirectX est nécessaire ainsi que IE et c'est ce qui me tétanise.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2013)

pphilippe a dit:


> Il est dit que DirectX est nécessaire ainsi que IE et c'est ce qui me tétanise.



C'est effectivement rédhibitoire !


----------



## pphilippe (15 Avril 2013)

Les solutions Synology semblent repondre à pas mal de mes besoins en matière d interfaces et de compatibilté avec les monde Apple.
Des retours d'experience avec ces solutions?


----------



## drs (17 Avril 2013)

J'ai un ami qui a ca et qui en est tr&#233;s content.

Personnellement j'ai aussi des cam&#233;ras qui necessitent directx et ie, mais on peut r&#233;cup&#233;rer le flux directement (avec vlc par ex.)
Mais il faut trouver l'adresse du flux (possible sur certains sites)


----------



## Bozzo (6 Octobre 2013)

Je relance le sujet car je suis moi aussi à la recherche d'une camera de video-surveillance qui n'utilise pas des trucs spécifiques IE.

Mes besoins sont assez classiques :
- Camera IP WiFi
- HD (le 640 x 480 me semble vraiment dépassé)
- vision de nuit avec si possible LED invisibles (beaucoup de camera utilisent des LED IR qui émettent une discrète lueur rouge)
- avec enregistreur carte SD incorporé

Le choix est difficile, il y a de très nombreuses cameras sur le marché, je n'ai pas trouvé de comparatif pour 2013, donc impossible d'en connaitre la qualité...

Si une bonne ame a des tuyaux sur le sujet...

Amicalement.


----------



## drs (7 Octobre 2013)

Il y a les dernières FOSCAM qui semblent répondre à tes besoins.


----------



## Bozzo (7 Octobre 2013)

Effectivement, cette camera semble correspondre à mes attentes :
Test Camera IP FOSCAM FI9821W | CTD Web

Reste ce souci de crépitement, mais signalé seulement par cet auteur... donc je crois que je vais tenter.

Merci de ton aide !


----------



## fanougym (7 Octobre 2013)

bonsoir, 

je suis aussi à la recherche d'un bonne caméra IP, mais d'extérieur.
Mes besoins sont les même que toi, étanchéité en sus.

Je lorgne sur celle-ci.

Mais le doute m'habite : il est spécifié HD 720p dans les détails, mais seulement une résolution de 640/480 plus bas... qui dit vrai ?
Quelqu'un a un retour à faire dessus ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## drs (11 Octobre 2013)

A priori elle n'est pas HD. Si on regarde le site du constructeur il dit que non (ICI).

En plus, dans la description du site, il est noté:
La caméra Foscam *FI9802W* mégapixels adopte une qualité vidéo HD 720p (1280 x 720)


----------



## fanougym (12 Octobre 2013)

exact, j'ai vu par la suite que le modèle ne correspondait pas.
La FI9802W n'et pas motorisée, et c'est l'un de mes critères.

Un modèle à me conseiller pour une utilisation aisée avec safari ?
Merci


----------



## drs (12 Octobre 2013)

perso j'aime bien les foscam: pas chères, fiables, et faciles à utiliser avec PC, MAC, iPhone et Android.
Leur seul problème est la qualité d'image (je n'ai pas de HD) qui est correcte mais pas transcendante.
Ceci dit, pour de la surveillance, ca suffit.

Je déconseille les logitech, linksys et dlink du fait de leur qualité moyenne et du fait que, pour certaines, une transmission des images sur les serveurs du contructeur est obligatoire. Et puis le prix est prohibitif.

Après, on passe sur du sony, de l'axis ou autre dans le même genre. Images magnifiques, mais prix bien plus élevé!


----------



## ChrisErnst (15 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Juste pour info, j'utilise régulièrement une Foscam et une Bluestork.
Sur la première, je choppe le son avec un navigateur qui se nomme Sunrise (je suis sur iMac)
Avec ce navigateur, j'ouvre une fenêtre pour l'image et une pour le son et à marche imper (je suis à 300 km de la cam).
Sur mon iphone ou mon iPad, je ne parviens jamais à récupérer le son !! Est-ce possible ? je ne sais pas !

Avec la Bluestork, je n'ai pas eu la possibilité de tester le son, mais je l'ai configurée moi même depuis Safari et je peux avoir l'image sur mon smartphone quand je suis en déplacement ... 

Toutes les deux m'envoient leur adresse IP en mail quand c'est nécessaire (réinitialisation de la box par exemple) Ce n'est même pas nécessaire d'avoir une adresse ip fixe !
Toutes les 2 m'envoient aussi des photos par mail (donc aussi bien sur smartphone ou iPad que sur iMac) quand elles détectent un mouvement : je trouve tout ça impec !!


----------



## fanougym (15 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour ces retours, me reste plus qu'à me décider...


----------



## moune83 (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai actuellement une caméra Heden 2.2 . Mes problèmes : sur mon Mac de bureau, je n'ai pas le son et je ne peux pas la diriger (choses que je peux faire sur mon Ipad et mon Iphone) et impossible de me connecter à la caméra avec mon Iphone quand je quitte la maison. Faut-il que je change de caméra  et que me conseillez vous? je précise que je suis absolument nulle en informatique et que tous les termes spécifiques sont du chinois pour moi, mais je suis quand même capable de suivre un mode d'emploi!...Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## drs (25 Octobre 2014)

un peu de lecture pour y accéder depuis l'extérieur


----------



## moune83 (3 Novembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour ce conseil, mais cela ne m'a pas aidée . J'ai tout réiniatilisé, mais j'ai toujours le même problème, en plus j'ai une live box orange....donc pas d'aide sur la "lecture".


----------



## winve (23 Septembre 2015)

Une nouvelle caméra plug & play vient de sortir sur le marché, elle permet de visualiser des vidéo directement sur Mac sous Safari. La qualité image est supper. Mais il faut l'initialiser sous windows, ensuite elle fonctionne directement sur réseau, sans PC, c'est économique et pratique pendant mes absences de l'appart. Je l'ai trouvée chez alpha surveillance système http://www.comparerdevis.net/travaux_alarmes-securite.htm


----------

